# Its WAR against PETA



## astro95 (Nov 22, 2004)

Finally, someone is out there exposing PETA for who they really are!!! LOL I just had to order the America's al-Qaid shirt. Anyone know of any more sites like this?

http://www.phuckpeta.com


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Peta-sucks.com is a pretty good one, I posted it on here a few months ago.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I Love the BeatASeal.com.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

That link on there, Prarie Dog Be Gone, is pretty good. They've got some really good, albeit bloody, prarie dog shooting video. Some of 'em literally explode! :sniper:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

here is a quote i got off peta-sucks .com from a peta memeber

"Bees spend their whole lives basically making honey. And then we take it all away to use. Don't do any of the work. It's stealing. It's sad. "

just shows how stupid these people are


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

PETA= uke: 
:sniper: PETA
:******: PETA :******:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Someone that was a supporter of PETA once said to me that we should no longer eat cattle. I asked what should we do with them then. I said no ranchers are going to work and pay to feed them as just pets, so they will turn them loose. If you think deer are a problem on the roads just think about cattle. Then think about them wandering in your back yard and doing their business. Of course if we don't eat them we need to eat something else. No problem. We can just grow more food, except for the fact that herds of cattle will now be roaming from field to field destroying them. This persons comment was "Gee, I hadn't thought about that".


----------



## astro95 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah the beataseal one is pretty funny. peta-sucks.com seems to have a lot of anti-peta posters on there. I've noticed any recent peta news almost always seems to pop up in the message board, the users seem pretty informed on current events.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

This is from the petasucks website... I like it!!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

PETA makes me uke:

They need somthing to keep thier minds occupied.....like a hobby or a job,(a real job).


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: Me too uke:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

BUMP! i just signed the petition and purchased a shirt and a bumper sticker... great gear!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i hate peta too, but dont get too hostile, they could easilly use anything like this as ammo against us.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

That site has some cool t-shirts.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I alwase club my seals.


----------

